# "Desktop anzeigen" mittels Shortcut?



## josDesign (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Wisst ihr vielleicht eine Möglichkeit alle Fenster zu minimieren mittels Shortcut?


----------



## Donni (18. Juni 2006)

Ich denke du meinst: Windowstast + D . Das sollte den Erwünschten Erfolg bringen.


----------



## Mark (18. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Feine Liste: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;301583 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## josDesign (18. Juni 2006)

Ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





liches Dankeschön!

(Auch wenn Bilder nicht erlaubt sind...)


----------



## Alex Duschek (19. Juni 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Feine Liste: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;301583
> 
> ...



Gibts übrigens auch in der Windows Hilfe


----------



## josDesign (19. Juni 2006)

Dacht ich mir schon...

Obwohl ich die Shortcutliste in der W-Hilfe schon oft durchgegangen bin ist mir dieser Shortcut entgangen.


----------

